# Meanwhile in Australia



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Ha-ha, who would expect this 













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10162103145060618


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is awesome to see others embrace and promote!


----------

